# New lighter Dogma in the works?



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Check out Wiggins' ride at the P-N TT. That is not a Dogma 2. Looks like an original Dogma front end but a bit skinnier.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Wow, it's gotta be lighter - no bar tape;-)


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Agreed, no paint? That isn't Wiggo's usual UK champ paint job or the Sky paintjob. 
Now is a good time to try a prototype, fine tune it, and have enough made by Tour time.

They were also using proto Shimano wheels, along with Rabobank.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't think we will see a new dogma till 2014


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

It may not be called a Dogma, but it does appear that Pinarello has a new frame in the works. Interestingly, Wiggins noted a year ago that he's been working with Pinarello to try and get the weight of the Dogma down. Maybe he has succeeded.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

PaxRomana said:


> Check out Wiggins' ride at the P-N TT. That is not a Dogma 2. Looks like an original Dogma front end but a bit skinnier.



A Chinarello :eek6: :lol: ??!!!!


----------



## GiantTCR (Jul 6, 2006)

cda 455 said:


> A Chinarello :eek6: :lol: ??!!!!


It would not be lighter, it would be a tad heavier...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

A better pic from the Sky site, it looks like a 60.1, note the lack of fairing behind the fork crown


----------



## c50hp (Sep 6, 2011)

There is another news: no battery! Has Pinarello finally found the way to hide the battery?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Cav doesn't have a battery either?


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Cav's bike is different from the one that Wiggins is riding.


----------



## c50hp (Sep 6, 2011)

However, it seems to me that Wiggins' bike is simply a 2011 Dogma 60.1 with the battery hidden somewhere. Given that Wiggins is particularly sensible to the bike's weight, would this be a signal that Dogma2 is heavier than Dogma1?


----------



## jogger1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Why Cav's bike have a very long stem in a small bike? for upper body extension for longer ride maybe?


----------

